# Nano Fish: Choosing the right one!



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

I've been eyeing coral pencilfish, myself. Have you seen those? Awesome colour on them, shoaling activity, etc. Only thing is, at ~10$ a pop, it might not be a viable option. I've been looking into other pencils as well, there are some nice ones out there, but I've heard obtaining them is a pretty much a hit or miss.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Do you mean green neons? If I can remember, I think that green neon tetras are smaller so they'd be more feasable with shrimp, but whatever fits will be eaten. 

I know that Threadfin Rainbowfish have smaller throats so would pose less of a threat to the shrimp.


----------



## Dave6265 (Nov 18, 2011)

aweeby said:


> I've been eyeing coral pencilfish, myself. Have you seen those? Awesome colour on them, shoaling activity, etc. Only thing is, at ~10$ a pop, it might not be a viable option. I've been looking into other pencils as well, there are some nice ones out there, but I've heard obtaining them is a pretty much a hit or miss.



Coral Reds need more tank than a nano... recommended in a 20gallon.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Dave6265 said:


> Coral Reds need more tank than a nano... recommended in a 20gallon.


She/he said NANO FISH.. not NANO TANK... unless that's what she/he meant


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon planted tank. I'm recovering from a stem meltdown and going stemless (Forest themed tank). I'd love coral reds, and will make a note when I get my 25g dream tank going. 

But I appreciate it. I should've stuck that in my OP. 

I realize that what fits will be eaten. Though, at the moment I'm wrestling a snail problem (Hoping to get rid of the snailsplosion and replace them with ramshorns. The blue and pink ones look cute!). My shrimps are neos, so they should be okay.


----------



## digitallinh (Jun 22, 2011)

Dario Dario comes to mind


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Will Dario dario nosh shrimp? I don't want my poor orangies to get eaten too much. I know the babies might get snacked on sometimes, but I at least want some growth.


----------



## aveekda (Jan 9, 2012)

funny you should ask: i keep a huge school of green neons with a huge school of habrosus.

the only other tenants in the tank? a few endlers and RCS... everyone gets along fine... the shrimp are quite safe for me!

the endlers though, reproduce way too much for my liking. i'm going to move them from the tank soon.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

aveekda said:


> funny you should ask: i keep a huge school of green neons with a huge school of habrosus.
> 
> the only other tenants in the tank? a few endlers and RCS... everyone gets along fine... the shrimp are quite safe for me!
> 
> the endlers though, reproduce way too much for my liking. i'm going to move them from the tank soon.


I agree, endlers pop 10-15 babies every 24-28 days lol, I started with 6 now I am up to about 50+ lol


To the OP, CPD's CBD's (cross banded danio cousin to the CPD) are great in a nano tank, Ember tetras, chili rasbora (great little fish) I also love my little sparkling gourami, although they might munch on shrimp babies if they do not have enough hiding spot.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I tried CPDs.  But they didn't work well. They stayed hidden and half or more of them refused to eat and died. The last one I have is going to his new home soon. He's plumped up at least. Are endlers okay with Neos? :O Because I like some of the greens and blues.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

What about Emerald rasboras?
I recently saw some nice threadfin rainbows that I think would look great in a nano..
What about Microdevario Kubotai? They have a nice bright green colour to them?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Eldachleich said:


> What about Emerald rasboras?
> I recently saw some nice threadfin rainbows that I think would look great in a nano..
> What about Microdevario Kubotai? They have a nice bright green colour to them?


Emerald Rasbora is an old name for what is now known as Cross Banded Danio, like the CPD's they were reclassified into the Danio specie. They would be just as shy as the CPD's.

I have not kept Microdevario Kubotai yet, I have seen them, if they have the personality that I have seen out of Ember tetras (housed in the same tank as the Kubotai at my LFS) they might work well.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Makes sense. I'm sorta debating just going with more C. habrosus, some otos and zebra otos (Birthday splurge maybe?). Whiskertank 2012!


----------



## Mr. Appleton (Jul 1, 2011)

Noahma said:


> Emerald Rasbora is an old name for what is now known as Cross Banded Danio, like the CPD's they were reclassified into the Danio specie. They would be just as shy as the CPD's.
> 
> I have not kept Microdevario Kubotai yet, I have seen them, if they have the personality that I have seen out of Ember tetras (housed in the same tank as the Kubotai at my LFS) they might work well.


I've kept a school of kubotai's before. While they're really cute, they dont' keep as nice a school as the Embers though, at least in my experience.


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 23, 2011)

If you like endlers but are worried about their impressive reproduction skills, you could just get male endlers. They're also about half the size of females which makes them even more shrimp safe!


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Cool. I might! I'm debating the nano fish or just splurging on otos and/or zebra otos.


----------

